# Opti White ?



## Gfish (7 Dec 2012)

Hi All,

Just considering a new large tank and would like to know the downsides of using Opti White glass. 
Does it scratch easier?
A urging else to worry about? Etc?

Big thanks

Gavin


----------



## BigTom (7 Dec 2012)

Just expense really I think.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Dec 2012)

Apparently no less scratch prone than standard float. But looks so much better


----------



## jack-rythm (7 Dec 2012)

it does in fact scratch more easily, but as I say to people looking for a custom build it only gets scratched if your not careful. Dont use magnet cleaners or let your children near the tank with your car keys etc lol. I think on a general statement it does scratch more easily yes, but if its sat on a stand with no one using the tank as a basket ball hoop it wont get scratched  its just cautiousness, but then you pay that extra bit of money and your bound to take care of it.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Dec 2012)

I've used magnet cleaners on my mini M without adverse effect. I think it's 'durability' is understated. I've got no scratches in mine. 

On a side note, I'd never have a none optiwhite again. 

Even my normal optiwhite annoys me compared to my ADA mini M


----------



## jack-rythm (7 Dec 2012)

yeah I agree Nath, im just saying as I handle sheets of the stuff daily, it definitely from my point of view, scratches a lot more easily and have had people also tell me this. But you couldn't be more right, you do have to be heavy handed. magnet cleaners obviously depend on substrate your using. for example sand + magnet cleaner + optiwhite tank = mental break down  I will never go back to float glass, ever.


----------



## tim (7 Dec 2012)

Does it scratch easier than float glass or does it show up more if you scratch it due to the clarity of the glass


----------



## jack-rythm (7 Dec 2012)

hahaha great point tim lol no its safe to say its easier to scratch lol.


----------



## Gfish (11 Dec 2012)

Just had chance to look at the replies. Many thanks guys, that's kind of what I expected. I'll look at the varying price on the 2 quotes I'm impatiently waiting for. Any Suggestions on custom tankbuilders would be considered???

Cheers

Gavin


----------



## Antipofish (11 Dec 2012)

I don't think the fact it scratches more easily should make any difference to the decision to buy it.  At the end of the day, if you look after it and don't use magnet algae cleaners you shouldn't scratch it.  People don't take enough care of their tanks IMO. I'm not tarring everyone with the same brush but the amount of tanks for sale on Ebay which are scratched to burglary (yes I changed the word, lol), is beyond belief.  But what amazes me even more is that people BUY them !  I saw a Juwel 240 for sale in my LFS that was so scratched I cannot imagine being able to view the fish or plants nicely, but it sold nevertheless.

Anyway, back on track, IMO if you take care of your purchase you should not find any problems.  The only thing to consider is that the point of optiwhite is on the whole to have an open top tank.  This will shove a LOT more evaporated water into your home.  Central heating and good ventilation will mean this is not a problem, but I had to get rid of mine cos it was in the bedroom where I prefer the temp to be lower and waking up to windows coated in water each morning was too much to endure.


----------



## krazypara3165 (11 Dec 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> This will shove a LOT more evaporated water into your home.  Central heating and good ventilation will mean this is not a problem, but I had to get rid of mine cos it was in the bedroom where I prefer the temp to be lower and waking up to windows coated in water each morning was too much to endure.




ahhhhhh, always wondered why the insides of the glass are damp on cold days lol!


----------



## foxfish (11 Dec 2012)

There is a thread on this forum somewhere that contains a quote from Pilkington glass stating that Optiwhite glass is not easier to scratch than standard float glass.


----------



## Antipofish (11 Dec 2012)

krazypara3165 said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine were running like a river !


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Dec 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> There is a thread on this forum somewhere that contains a quote from Pilkington glass stating that Optiwhite glass is not easier to scratch than standard float glass.



Same. 

My windows are steamed up n watery if I don't leave the window on night latch.

If I leave them on the latch they are fine. Alternatively, leave your curtains open slightly and this should reduce the dampness.


----------



## Antipofish (11 Dec 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> foxfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah mate.  Too much water full stop.  Tanks gone and I have a covered one now and am perfectly happy about it.


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Dec 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> There is a thread on this forum somewhere that contains a quote from Pilkington glass stating that Optiwhite glass is not easier to scratch than standard float glass.


Would love to see that quote fox, I'll have a search..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## foxfish (12 Dec 2012)

There is another thread on PFK stating the same & an American forum that goes on to say that low iron glass will soon become the norm but there is now a new super hard, low iron glass, being produced in the East that has a scratch resistance similar to sapphire watch face glass. The first commercial tanks are just coming onto the market.


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Dec 2012)

wow that sounds cool, looking forward to that then definitely


----------



## Alan Zheng (29 Dec 2012)

I bought one Opti White before, they call it FireAQ crystal tank


----------

